# Changing Needles/Numbing Cream?



## dschribs (Mar 9, 2020)

For those of you doing TRT injections, do you use one sized needle to draw the fluid and another to inject?

Also, does anyone use any sort of numbing cream for thier injections? I believe my Doc is going to put me on TRT and I'll probably have my wife give me the weekly shot in the butt (I'll need to make sure she's not pissed off at me for any reason).  Just looking for a way to make it hurt less....

Thanks! 
Dan


----------



## Jin (Mar 9, 2020)

dschribs said:


> For those of you doing TRT injections, do you use one sized needle to draw the fluid and another to inject?
> 
> Also, does anyone use any sort of numbing cream for thier injections? I believe my Doc is going to put me on TRT and I'll probably have my wife give me the weekly shot in the butt (I'll need to make sure she's not pissed off at me for any reason).  Just looking for a way to make it hurt less....
> 
> ...



Draw with 18g. Inject with a 25g. 

If you need numbing cream you probably won’t last too long on this board, buttercup

If you really are that much of a wuss just use an insulin needle. 27 or 30g. Can hardly feel them.


----------



## CJ (Mar 9, 2020)

Numbing cream!!!!  :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):


----------



## tinymk (Mar 9, 2020)

:32 (18):Numbing cream. 
They are pretty painless with a 25g, I use a 22 for the hip and can hardly feel it.


----------



## dschribs (Mar 9, 2020)

Jin said:


> Draw with 18g. Inject with a 25g.
> 
> If you need numbing cream you probably won’t last too long on this board, buttercup
> 
> If you really are that much of a wuss just use an insulin needle. 27 or 30g. Can hardly feel them.


Thanks for the needle suggestion.  When my doctor suggested TRT he didn't mention anything about changing needles.  When I asked if the needle was bigger than a insulin needle he said "significantly". I never asked about changing needles, because I didn't know anything about that, so I didn't ask. 

As far as the cream, it's s not that I particularly "need" it but if it helps why not use it.

Cheers to you "real men" that enjoy extra pain!


----------



## CantTouchThis (Mar 9, 2020)

I got some anal numbing cream I purchased a while back for the misses, can send you some if you want. Multi purpose and all that you know.

I've never heard of someone using numbing cream; I just started my TRT a few weeks ago due to an underactive thyroid and currently when my doctor does the injections it doesn't hurt. You'll get a sharp scratch IF that.


----------



## dschribs (Mar 9, 2020)

Jeeez, I didn't think it would illicit that much of a response... Forget I asked...


----------



## Trump (Mar 9, 2020)

chill dude you need thick skin on this forum. Be seriously stuck around and you we learn a ton. We give each other shit like this all the time it’s only a bit of fun



dschribs said:


> Jeeez, I didn't think it would illicit that much of a response... Forget I asked...


----------



## TODAY (Mar 9, 2020)

dschribs said:


> Jeeez, I didn't think it would illicit that much of a response... Forget I asked...


Do you use the numbing cream to ease the sick burns on your incredibly thin skin?


----------



## Jin (Mar 9, 2020)

dschribs said:


> Jeeez, I didn't think it would illicit that much of a response... Forget I asked...



No one will ever forget that you asked


----------



## CJ (Mar 9, 2020)

dschribs said:


> Jeeez, I didn't think it would illicit that much of a response... Forget I asked...



Do you normally ask questions hoping that nobody will respond to them?


----------



## DF (Mar 9, 2020)

dschribs said:


> For those of you doing TRT injections, do you use one sized needle to draw the fluid and another to inject?
> 
> Also, does anyone use any sort of numbing cream for thier injections? I believe my Doc is going to put me on TRT and I'll probably have my wife give me the weekly shot in the butt (I'll need to make sure she's not pissed off at me for any reason).  Just looking for a way to make it hurt less....
> 
> ...



It's not painful.  It's just a pinch.  As Jin said you can use an insulin needle if you'd like.  That is what I do.  I fill a hand full of slin pins at a time.  It saves me time & is more convenient than filling a 25g each for each injection.


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 9, 2020)

Back when Uncle Sam gave me a gun and an all expenses paid trip to exotic lands to keep the local peasants from invading America, we had to get a round of shots for various diseases we might catch.  One of them was a 5cc shot to the ass, we were lined up in assembly line fashion, and the Navy Corpsman was kind enough to give each asscheek he faced a hard fist bump immediately before he speared us.  Same numbing effect as a gel if done quickly enough.

No way anyone can self-punch and immediately self-inject if the ass is the target, but your wife might enjoy doing this for you.


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 9, 2020)

Jin said:


> No one will ever forget that you asked



But  (butt?), do not be all embarr*ass*ed by responses to your question, OP.  Yrs ago I saw a noob question on a similar bodybuilding board that outdid yours.

That noob thought glute shots were right into the o-ring.  Honest, you can't make this shit up.


----------



## Beserker (Mar 9, 2020)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/2812-The-Infamous-Butthole-Injection-Thread


----------



## snake (Mar 9, 2020)

Go with the 25g 1" 3mls syringle and needle package. Get 20g 1" needles without the syringe to draw with. Open the 25g-1" syringe and swap out the needle to a 20g, this is what you draw with. Pull the plunger back to ml and inject air to help draw your dose. Pull the plunger back to your dose and remove the needle from the rubber. Pull the plunger back a little to swap out the new 25g pin, push the air out before you pin. You're now ready to fire.

Get your stuff here
https://www.shopmedvet.com/


----------



## snake (Mar 9, 2020)

Oh and don't mention numbing cream again.


----------



## German89 (Mar 9, 2020)

Oooohhhhh nnnoooo

Who's got the cream of the numbing?


----------



## dschribs (Mar 9, 2020)

snake said:


> Oh and don't mention numbing cream again.


The only reason I asked was because the doctor told me the needle was "significantly" larger than an insulin needle. I know that test is suspended in oil and I also know it needs a large needle to properly draw up the fluid. Given that, I had thoughts of a needle the size of a roofing nail going into my ass check.

A little more info from the doc as far as being able to changes needles would have totally alleviated my concerns.

I'm sure I'll have more questions. Thankfully I got my one stupid one out of the way early on...


----------



## tinymk (Mar 9, 2020)

Ha it is no sweat. These guys will ride your ass but it is usually in good fun.  Good guys. Ask away brother.


----------



## snake (Mar 9, 2020)

Not a dumb question buddy. You just have not been down this road and you're smart to be asking questions here.

My Dr. scripted my Test and needles. I had no idea you could get them through the mail. He scripted me 20g 1 1/2" lawn darts to put in my ass. Now that was no fun! Not only was I pinning a 20g harpoon but one that was slightly dulled by punching through rubber already. 

You're only as smart as the advice you get and only as dumb as the advice you take.


----------



## German89 (Mar 9, 2020)

snake said:


> Not a dumb question buddy. You just have not been down this road and you're smart to be asking questions here.
> 
> My Dr. scripted my Test and needles. I had no idea you could get them through the mail. He scripted me 20g 1 1/2" lawn darts to put in my ass. Now that was no fun! Not only was I pinning a 20g harpoon but one that was slightly dulled by punching through rubber already.
> 
> You're only as smart as the advice you get and only as dumb as the advice you take.



LMFAO Your doc is a dick!


----------



## dschribs (Mar 9, 2020)

Unfortunately it looks as though you can't get needles/syringes in the mail in CT.  Gotta love this state.  If my next blood test confirms the first blood test (248 free test) I'll be put on TRT and I'll need to find another way of buying needles and syringes. I'm assuming the doc can give a prescription for them. 

I read that some pharmacies can sell ten at a time. I'll have to look into that as well.


----------



## DF (Mar 9, 2020)

dschribs said:


> Unfortunately it looks as though you can't get needles/syringes in the mail in CT.  Gotta love this state.  If my next blood test confirms the first blood test (248 free test) I'll be put on TRT and I'll need to find another way of buying needles and syringes. I'm assuming the doc can give a prescription for them.
> 
> I read that some pharmacies can sell ten at a time. I'll have to look into that as well.


 Getting them in CT should not be a problem.  See Snakes link.  You can even get them on Amazon.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 9, 2020)

You need numbing cream so your wife can give you shots in the butt?


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 9, 2020)

Don't let them give you sh&t. It's called STUD 100 after all.

(In seriousness, you'll get used to it.  I was nervous as heck the first time I gave myself a shot for TRT.  Now it's just an annoyance)  
View attachment 9375


----------



## dschribs (Mar 9, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> You need numbing cream so your wife can give you shots in the butt?


Sorry but you're late to the party. No need to bring this back around.... We're done w it.


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 9, 2020)

DF said:


> Getting them in CT should not be a problem.  See Snakes link.  You can even get them on Amazon.



Not true, at least not for the medvets site in Snake's link.  Under "syringes+needles" on that site, it lists 9 States that they won't sell them to unless you are licensed in something relevant, and CT is one of them.  Didn't check Amazon but guessing any online vendor that wants to stay legal would be the same(?)  Presumably it's a law in those 9 States and not some vendor imposing his own morality on us desperados.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 9, 2020)

dschribs said:


> Sorry but you're late to the party. No need to bring this back around.... We're done w it.


 

I have a needle phobia due to incidents that happened when I was young and getting blood drawn and if you have a wife that willing to do it as I do it’s a cake walk man you don’t need numbing cream just have her watch you tube videos on what spot to inject in on the ass. If she’s not around and you need an injection do it on your thigh. After a few weeks it will be nothing.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 9, 2020)

Bwahahaha                                                                                          a


----------



## dschribs (Mar 10, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Bwahahaha                                                                                          a


Big help... 

I'm not sure if you're new to this forum or (like me) have just joined (I didn't check) but either way you should know that there are going to be guys on here that are learning this stuff from scratch and in turn asking stupid - or what you feel I guess -  funny questions... 

I've always thought internet forums exist to help people - not to mock people that don't know something.  That's why I have always participated in a forum anyway... 

Thankfully there are enough guys on this thread that have totally helped me out and I certainly appreciate that. 

If I ask another question that amuses you, do me a favor and just ignore it. 

Thanks...


----------



## Jin (Mar 10, 2020)

dschribs said:


> Big help...
> 
> I'm not sure if you're new to this forum or (like me) have just joined (I didn't check) but either way you should know that there are going to be guys on here that are learning this stuff from scratch and in turn asking stupid - or what you feel I guess -  funny questions...
> 
> ...




This is is a forum full of a bunch of juiced up alpha males. You either have thick skin and thrive or have thin skin and suffer. 

Everybody gets shit. 

You asked a really funny question. It amused us. The way you fit in is to laugh at yourself instead of trying to make a stand. 

Asking about numbing cream is ****ing hilarious. 

Be glad you brought some amusement to the board. Hell, I was genuinely tickled!

accept the ribbing you got and will continue to get and move on. 

If you cant do that then you won’t enjoy your time her. This isn’t personal.

BigSwolePump has been here for three years and is a well respected member. You have nine posts. There is a pecking order here and you aren’t near the top. Telling more senior members how they can or cannot post isn’t up to you. Or anyone except staff, really. 

Welcome to The Underground. I hope you stick around and learn to enjoy the environment here!


----------



## The Tater (Mar 10, 2020)

Welcome to the UG! Hope your trt goes well.


----------



## CJ (Mar 10, 2020)

dschribs said:


> Unfortunately it looks as though you can't get needles/syringes in the mail in CT.  Gotta love this state.  If my next blood test confirms the first blood test (248 free test) I'll be put on TRT and I'll need to find another way of buying needles and syringes. I'm assuming the doc can give a prescription for them.
> 
> I read that some pharmacies can sell ten at a time. I'll have to look into that as well.



You're correct. CT has a 10 syringe maximum law without a prescription.


----------



## simplesteve (Mar 10, 2020)

You can try bulksyringes.com that's where I have gotten mine. They f'd up my last order and sent me 200 insulin syringes when I ordered 20.... So that's cool I guess?


So I just went and looked put a fake address from Hartford CT, and it looks like they will ship there.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 10, 2020)

dschribs said:


> Big help...
> 
> I'm not sure if you're new to this forum or (like me) have just joined (I didn't check) but either way you should know that there are going to be guys on here that are learning this stuff from scratch and in turn asking stupid - or what you feel I guess -  funny questions...
> 
> ...



Lighten up dude. That is probably the funniest question that I have ever seen on here. In fact, if you wouldn't be so upset about us laughing about it, I would have thought that you were joking.

Anyway, if you really feel like a shot of testosterone is going to hurt that bad, click this link. It is a tattoo supply site. You can find all sorts of numbing agents there.

As for as using the same needle to draw and inject, its personal preference. The needle will dull slightly if you use the same needle that you draw with to inject which potentially could hurt more.*snickers

I use a bigger needle to draw(18g or 20g) and a smaller one to inject(25g) typically.

In case you didn't know, your doc can prescribe a topical testosterone cream if you are afraid of injecting.

Swallow your pride and stick around and for godsakes don't wear you feelings on your sleeve. Save that for a skinny jean liberal board.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 10, 2020)

DF said:


> Getting them in CT should not be a problem.  See Snakes link.  You can even get them on Amazon.


Goddamn Amazon, what would the human race be without them? But seriously DF, have you ever checked out the Amazon Prime tv service, kind of similar to Netflix, but holy shit do the have a huge library. I totally dig documentaries, and I've never seen ever, or anywhere, a channel that has the depth of docs this channel has.....fukin crazy! Ok.... sorry Back to numbing cream.


----------



## Deadhead (Mar 10, 2020)

Well... this escalated quickly....


----------



## Jin (Mar 10, 2020)

Really considering making this a sticky.....


----------



## DF (Mar 10, 2020)

stonetag said:


> Goddamn Amazon, what would the human race be without them? But seriously DF, have you ever checked out the Amazon Prime tv service, kind of similar to Netflix, but holy shit do the have a huge library. I totally dig documentaries, and I've never seen ever, or anywhere, a channel that has the depth of docs this channel has.....fukin crazy! Ok.... sorry Back to numbing cream.



Oh yea, We have Prime.  We ditched cable years ago & subscribe to a few of the pay services.  It's still much cheaper than cable.

Sorry, back to the numbing cream.  FD has a good line on the stuff.  He uses by the gallon.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Mar 10, 2020)

Really, you should be less concerned about the pain of the shot itself and more concerned with that brand new butterfly soft virgin muscle taking its first dose of test.  

THAT is where you'll be sore and experience some level of pain.  

Welcome to the Underground.


----------



## CLIHAU (Mar 10, 2020)

Probably should get some of these too!!


----------



## bigtravdawg (Mar 10, 2020)

DF said:


> It's not painful.  It's just a pinch.  As Jin said you can use an insulin needle if you'd like.  That is what I do.  I fill a hand full of slin pins at a time.  It saves me time & is more convenient than filling a 25g each for each injection.



Do you not have issues pushing the oil through? I pin Tren ace ED with a 27g (with the oil warmed up) & I still feel like I’m gonna break the plunger


----------



## DF (Mar 10, 2020)

bigtravdawg said:


> Do you not have issues pushing the oil through? I pin Tren ace ED with a 27g (with the oil warmed up) & I still feel like I’m gonna break the plunger



Nope,  my trt is only 1/2cc.  I pin the upper outer quad.


----------



## juuced (Mar 10, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Do you normally ask questions hoping that nobody will respond to them?


lol lol lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 10, 2020)

Numbing cream is a must


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 10, 2020)

Hahaha I had to do it


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 10, 2020)

Jin said:


> Really considering making this a sticky.....



we should, just a classic


----------



## Boogieman (Mar 10, 2020)

New guy gets a sticky, he will go places here, I vote him in next mod!


----------



## DF (Mar 10, 2020)

How’s it possible that I can get pins in my communist state,  but you can’t in CT?


----------

